# Aguas Calientes and Machu Picchu, Peru 2012



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 14, 2012)

My girlfriend and I made one of the best decisions of our lives when we decided that we would go to Machu Picchu as part of our trip to Peru.  It was probably one of the most amazing places that I've ever been to and was absolutely breathtaking! 

For this part of our trip, my girlfriend and I opted out of hiking the Inca trail because time was a factor. We wanted to pack as much stuff as we could into the two weeks we were there so there were a lot of things that didn't make the cut, the Inca Trail was one of them. For those who aren't familiar, the only way to get to Machu Picchu is to hike the Inca trail from Qorihuayrachina or take a ~3 hour trainride from Cusco.  The train doesn't exactly take you directly to Machu Picchu, it ends in a small town known as Aguas Calientes, and the hike to Machu Picchu begins 20-30 minutes beyond the train station. The town is nestled in a river valley and is surrounded by huge vertical mountains that are covered in green foliage. It wasn't the jungle, but it sure did feel like it. I loved every second of being in this area! 

Aguas Calientes:

Peru 1 018 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 886 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 033 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 039 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 046 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 082 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 085 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 104 by Newlander85, on Flickr

First steps to Machu Picchu:

Peru 1 123 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 129 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 130 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 136 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 162 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 190 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 210 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 251 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 254 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 269 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 452 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 454 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 477 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 484 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 507 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 562 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 577 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1 582 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 014 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 041 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 154 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 170 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 174 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 196 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 242 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 282 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 458 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 478 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 504 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 511 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 518 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 521 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 530 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 542 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 537 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 550 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 552 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 575 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 580 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 584 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 597 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 602 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 619 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 624 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 654 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 683 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 722 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 731 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 758 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 782 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 783 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 801 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 836 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 863 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 873 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 879 by Newlander85, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## dactylus (Sep 15, 2012)

Stunning landscape photographs!!!  Beautiful area.  And even a few train photos thrown in (I've been a railroader since 1978).  Very nice Jason.  Thank you for posting!

David


----------



## tarcan (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazing, thanks for sharing! Certainly a dream of mine as well to go there.

Looks like it was not too crowded, that is my fear to get there and it is swarming with tourists!

How did you find altitude, was it harsh? How much time did you have to acclimate yourself before going for that hike?

Martin


----------



## Shrike (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, looks like you had an amazing trip.  Jealous!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 17, 2012)

dactylus said:


> Stunning landscape photographs!!!  Beautiful area.  And even a few train photos thrown in (I've been a railroader since 1978).  Very nice Jason.  Thank you for posting!
> 
> David


Thanks, David! The train that we took to Machu Picchu was very cool, it was covered in windows all all the way around so you could look out and see everything around you.  It was quite the train ride and I'm sure you would've enjoyed it being a railroader. It was a bit on the slow side for a train ride, but it had to be so you could see all the sights and so that you wouldn't spill your beverage.  



tarcan said:


> Amazing, thanks for sharing! Certainly a dream of mine as well to go there.
> 
> Looks like it was not too crowded, that is my fear to get there and it is swarming with tourists!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Martin.  The crowds weren't bad at all.  Machu Picchu is a very big place and people tend to travel in small groups that don't spread out too much.  There are of course some areas with a high volume of foot traffic, but that's to be expected at the main attractions. There were times where you would have to wait for people to move in order to take photos, but it really didn't happen that often. The area with the supposed Incan sun dial was pretty crowded, but it wasn't that bad. I was comfortable, and that's saying something because I hate walking around in huge crowds unless I'm at a concert. lol 

The hike up to Machu Picchu was pretty difficult, I'm not going to lie about it.  My girlfriend was already a little bit more acclimated to the elevation than I was, but she still had some trouble.  Staying in Cusco the day before we went to Machu Picchu definitely helped because it's at a higher elevation, but it still didn't do a whole lot.  When we arrived in Aguas Calientes we checked into our hotel and headed straight for Machu Picchu. We didn't take any time debating what we would do with our day.  Drinking tons of water and chewing on the Coca leaves definitely helped with the hike as well.  They say that the hike can take people anywhere between 1 to 2 hours normally depending on how fast you go.  We took small 1-2 minute breaks every 100 feet or so just to catch our breath. I think from the checkpoint to the top, it took us just about an hour and a half with multiple breaks on the way up. All in all, I'm surprised I didn't have more problems hiking up.  The worst I ran into was that I felt a little light headed when I wasn't drinking enough water.  



Shrike said:


> Wow, looks like you had an amazing trip.  Jealous!


Thanks man, it was great! I'm very tempted to become fluent in Spanish and move back down there it was so awesome. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Arienette (Oct 24, 2012)

i was just there in March with my boss  i have to say, that river in AC was raging when i was there, and you couldnt see a bit of sky. we also did Nazca and the Amazon


----------



## Akai (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow that is amazing.  I remember seeing a documentary on this recently.  You know it's one of the New Seven Wonders of the World.  That's amazing you were able to see a city in the sky that was virtually untouched by the Spanish Conquest.  I bet it was a life changing experience.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 29, 2012)

tarcan said:


> thanks for the info!


No problem! 



Arienette said:


> i was just there in March with my boss  i have to say, that river in AC was raging when i was there, and you couldnt see a bit of sky. we also did Nazca and the Amazon


Awesome! I wish I could've seen the river when you were there.  The view of the river was awesome from our hotel room window, but I bet it would've been even cooler to see it when it wasn't all dried up!   



Akai said:


> Wow that is amazing.  I remember seeing a documentary on this recently.  You know it's one of the New Seven Wonders of the World.  That's amazing you were able to see a city in the sky that was virtually untouched by the Spanish Conquest.  I bet it was a life changing experience.  Thanks for sharing.


I had no idea that it was one of the New Seven Wonders of the World. Unfortunately, I think you have it backwards, Machu Picchu was actually cleaned out by the Spanish Conquest. The walls used to be covered with silver and gold, but now they are bare! 

And yes, it was a life changing experience.


----------



## Akai (Oct 30, 2012)

Actually it was looted centuries later after the Spanish Conquest.  It was abandoned after a 100 years of being built and it is thought the inhabitants died off with the spread of European small pox that was brought over with the Spanish invasion.



> Since the site was never known to the Spanish during their conquest, it is highly significant as a relatively intact cultural site. Machu Picchu was declared a Peruvian Historical Sanctuary in 1981 and a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1983.[2] In 2007, Machu Picchu was voted one of the New Seven Wonders of the World in a worldwide Internet poll.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machu_Picchu

I wish I can remember what that documentary was called and what station I watched it on.  History Channel, Discovery, PBS...etc.  lol  At any rate I envy you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arienette (Oct 30, 2012)

akai is correct, it was untouched by the spanish conquest and was never covered with gold or silver. its not that old even, and yeah it was built and abandoned within 100 years


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 30, 2012)

Arienette said:


> akai is correct, it was untouched by the spanish conquest and was never covered with gold or silver. its not that old even, and yeah it was built and abandoned within 100 years


You're right, Akai is correct.  I should've checked out the information packet I got while I was there before I posted, but it's largely speculated by many that the temple walls were indeed covered in silver and gold.  The National Geographic guide that we talked to while there said the same thing.  I'm not sure anyone will know aside from the people who raided the site and the Incas themselves.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 30, 2012)

Jason, Somehow I missed this one............All I can say is WOW!! Nice record of the trip! I think I'm recognizing _Abutilon sp_, maybe _pictum_- drooping orange bloom with red veins- aka "old-fashioned parlor maple" in landscaper terms, which is an excellent hummingbird plant that will also do well here in La, by the way- also _Lantana sp_ and some sort of Heliconian. Nice Lep shots- wouldn't have a clue on most south of the Tx border, though! That's got to be one of the best feelings one can experience- I mean, a new/different discovery every other step- can't wait to go myself!!


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful nature photographs! Love it...


----------

